# Sage Barista Touch sluggish touchscreen?



## HomeyJay (5 mo ago)

We’ve just bought one of these but it seems to be really hard to just scroll across the various drinks available without just selecting one accidentally. I don’t think I’ve ever gone from extreme left to right without selecting at least two drinks in the process and having to back out of each one in the process.
Is this normal for this machine?


----------



## OneEyedSam (5 mo ago)

was on mine (which has just been returned for a refund as the pump broke)


----------



## HomeyJay (5 mo ago)

We’ve had the Touch for a few weeks now and for the past couple of days its been behaving weirdly.
It usually goes like this. Make one cup of coffee and its perfect. The very next coffee, same settings, same everything made immediately afterwards will just drip out and produce 30% of the volume in the same time. The grind settings are the same and as I use a levelling/ tamping tool, I know that the pressure will be the same. I even use a WDT tool…

It also suddenly changes the grind setting while grinding the coffee very occasionally - the grind setting slider pops up and I notice the grind goes up by 1, all on its own.

I really don’t know what to do and am tempted to send it back and ask for a replacement!

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

As you've only had it a few weeks then i suggest sending it back, whilst you still can for a replacement.


----------



## OneEyedSam (5 mo ago)

yes, I had the exact same. Grind setting bumping across, inconsistent shots exactly as you describe

Had mine 10 months and eventually the pump gave up, the grinder also started sounding a bit iffy. Got my money back and bought a gaggia classic and eureka oro grinder

I've had a few problematic coffee machines over the years of all types. As with most things, simplest is best and the fewer moving parts/electronics, the longer it will hopefully last. Integrated grinder is a good idea in theory but its 2 devices in one, and it doubles the number of points of failure.


----------



## HomeyJay (5 mo ago)

Just an update, the Touch has gone back and we’re back to using the Barista Express that we’ve had for years. This will do for now but the second it goes wrong I’ll be looking at something like a Rancilio Silvia and Rocky grinder combo. We’ve already spent a lot repairing the Express over the past years and it’s getting to the point that it’s not sensible to keep on chucking money into that pit!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

HomeyJay said:


> Just an update, the Touch has gone back and we’re back to using the Barista Express that we’ve had for years. This will do for now but the second it goes wrong...


Good on sending the Touch back; it's their problem now...I'll keep my fingers crossed for your BE...enjoy your coffee


----------

